# Cara goes herding!



## Cara (Apr 17, 2012)

Recently we've started going herding twice a week because Cara and I both love it! Hopefully we'll have some titles to show for it eventually and if not it's just a good time. Sorry some of these suck, I was trying to keep an eye on everything that was going on and snap pictures so my main concern was not getting run over. Also, Cara was starting to get tired by this point, because I'm dumb and didn't take my camera in until our third time in the pen. Aaanyways, enjoy the little bear on sheep.

This is the group of sheep Cara was on at first, she did well but didn't want to go out around them so ended up on a larger group. Unfortunately I didn't take my camera in when she was on the smaller group so this will have to do.

GEDC1252 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr

This is the group I did get pictures on, it was 50 or so lambs. Cara was a little unsure and intimidated by the larger group at first but quickly got that it was the same concept.
GEDC1270 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr


Probably one of my favorites of the bunch.

GEDC1278 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr

GEDC1279 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr

GEDC1280 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr

GEDC1281 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr

GEDC1282 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr

GEDC1284 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr

GEDC1286 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr

GEDC1287 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr


----------



## Cara (Apr 17, 2012)

GEDC1289 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr

GEDC1290 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr

GEDC1295 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr

GEDC1291 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr

GEDC1292 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr

GEDC1293 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr

GEDC1288 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr


GEDC1283 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr


GEDC1271 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr

GEDC1272 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr


----------



## Cara (Apr 17, 2012)

GEDC1274 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr

Calling off the sheep like a good girl.

GEDC1275 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr

And released to go back to it!

GEDC1276 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr


GEDC1277 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr

And last but not least, lambs! 

GEDC1294 by piddlexpants1, on Flickr


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Cool pics! I would love to try herding with my guys!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That looks so fun! She looks like she is having a blast! 

Its not often you see sheep with tails! LOL


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, I am jealous for you and Cara! She is having a blast, tired or not!


----------



## Cara (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone! For anyone who wants to try herding, I would say definitely do it if you get the chance. It really really is a ton of fun. I'm already excited to go back again and I was just there a few days ago. Good thing we're going twice a week lol


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------

